# Schließen des Projekts lässt alle .java Files offen ?



## äclipse (11. Jun 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Projekt offen mit 5 geöffneten .java files. Schliße ich nun das Projekt mit close project werden die 5 .java files nicht mitgeschlossen sondern werden weiß mit der Fehlermeldung natürlich... java file so und so dont exist...

Öhm ein Projekt schließen heißt für mich ein PROJEKT schließen und zu einem Projekt gehören nun mal die .java Dateien nicht...  :lol:  ??!!


----------



## Wildcard (11. Jun 2008)

Also bei mir werden sie geschlossen. Waren die Editoren *dirty*?


----------



## äclipse (11. Jun 2008)

was meinst du mit dirty?  ???:L


----------



## Wildcard (11. Jun 2008)

nicht gespeicherte Änderungen


----------



## äclipse (11. Jun 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nicht gespeicherte Änderungen



Nein. Habe gerade ein Test gemacht: Projekt geöffnet und 3 .java files im editor sichtbar gemacht/geöffnet. Danach elclipse beendet. Eclipse wieder gestartet nun sind automatisch noch all 3 .java files offen -ist ja richtig so- schließe ich jetzt das project geht EINE .java datei zu 2 andere bleiben offen???


----------



## ARadauer (12. Jun 2008)

wenn man ein projekt schließt, bedeutet das ja nciht, dass die datein geschlossen werden, sondern, dass das projekt nicht mitgebaut wird, wenn der workspace gebuildet wird, oder?

ich glaub auch, dass sie von der suche nicht berücksichtigt werden....

kann ziehmlich vorteilhaft sein, wenn man 7-8 40.000 zeilen projekte im ws hat


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jun 2008)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn man ein projekt schließt, bedeutet das ja nciht, dass die datein geschlossen werden


Eigentlich schon, genau das passiert normal.


----------



## Vayu (16. Jun 2008)

also die dateien sollten beim project->close schon auch geschlossen werden, welche Eclipse version benutzt du denn?


----------

